# First time pregnant



## Elena C

Hello, I just found this website , and encouraged me to sign in.
Is my first pregnancy, not so easy I found out on 15 July that I am pregnant, I went to the doctor,they told me I am 7 weeks pregnant , at my first ultra sound they said I have just the sac, the rescheduled me in 2 weeks, and again they said just the sac is there, and now maybe I am 5 weeks and 4 days pregnant , they said to make hcg first was 18800 after 2 days was 17900, doctor called me and said I had a miscarriage, I try to explain I don’t have pain or bleeding, but she suggested to take the pills for miscarriage. I didn’t took them I choose to go to another hospital next day and make another blood test my hcg was 19600, and I talk with a very nice doctor saying all my situation and he advice me to wait to don’t take the pills, maybe is to early pregnancy and next Monday to go for another ultra sound. What you think about this? Somebody had the same situation.. I’m really scared..


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump :) Good luck :)


----------



## SophBabes

hey, good luck and welcome


----------



## mridula

Hi Elena, welcome!
I hope you find your answers soon :) Fingers crossed for you! good luck :)


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Dont take the pills and find a new dr...


----------



## dizzy65

:hi: welcome to bnb, I hope you find answers soon


----------

